# Cattleya trianae alba ‘Aranka Germanske’ FCC/AOS



## DrLeslieEe (May 2, 2020)

Another classic white of days long gone. Part of my heirloom collection. One of the first to be discovered in the jungle (as the story goes). 

Huge pure white flowers measuring almost 7 inches (approximately 18 cm). This year is its first bloom after a setback. It can reach 9 inches (approx 23 cm) on a strong plant. 

Fragrant and long lasting, over 6 weeks and as long 10 weeks. 

Shape is not as great as the best white trianaes, with less that full round petals, but the immense size for a species is noteworthy.


----------



## Don I (May 2, 2020)

That's nice.
Don


----------



## Ozpaph (May 2, 2020)

lovely Mother's Day flower


----------



## abax (May 2, 2020)

I'd love to sniff that lovely flower.


----------



## monocotman (May 3, 2020)

Love it. I’ve just bought a strong division and hope for flowers this time next year!
David


----------



## My Green Pets (May 4, 2020)

nice spread!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (May 4, 2020)

monocotman said:


> Love it. I’ve just bought a strong division and hope for flowers this time next year!
> David


Congrats on getting this cultivar. When happy it will flower 2-3 huge flowers for you! I'll see if I can find a previous flowering pic that was quite nice.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (May 4, 2020)

Thanks all for the comments! 

Sniff away Abax!
Happy Mother's Day OzPaph.
Glad you both like it Don and Cambria!


----------



## GuRu (May 14, 2020)

I just say....very very nice and I think I can imagine its fragrance


----------



## DrLeslieEe (May 14, 2020)

It's still as fresh 5 week old now with no sign of deteriorating ...


----------



## Duck Slipper (May 14, 2020)

Imagine the days when a corsage of these would be worn by women strolling down the street...


----------



## chris20 (May 14, 2020)

Nice. I’m a sucker for white Catts.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (May 14, 2020)

Duck Slipper said:


> Imagine the days when a corsage of these would be worn by women strolling down the street...


Imagine the bosom needed to carry this (almost) 8 inch flower!


----------



## eds (May 15, 2020)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Imagine the bosom needed to carry this (almost) 8 inch flower!



I'm trying...


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Dec 19, 2020)

So 8 months have passed and the plant is coming into sheathless bloom again. This time flower is better shaped and about 7 inches ... still a lonely one flower :





Pete, here’s one to put on your tree!

How’s your plant doing Monocotman?


----------



## PeteM (Dec 19, 2020)

I like I like!


----------



## SouthPark (Dec 19, 2020)

Beautiful! One flower is infinitely better than none!!!!!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Dec 19, 2020)

SouthPark said:


> Beautiful! One flower is infinitely better than none!!!!!


So true!!


----------



## abax (Dec 19, 2020)

I remember the old days when I had two of these beautiful Catts. in a prom
corsage...on my wrist for better smelling distance. The flowers were pretty
cheap waaay back then.


----------



## monocotman (Dec 20, 2020)

Very nice Dr Leslie, as always!
This is the only clone that I have bought twice, on purpose.
One is a smallish division from Max Strauss that is growing well and should flower next year. It is probably not a mericlone.
The other is a much bigger division from Asendorfer that is in low bud in the sheath as I speak. Very much looking forward to seeing it!
David


----------



## Guldal (Dec 20, 2020)

Love it, Leslie!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Dec 21, 2020)

monocotman said:


> Very nice Dr Leslie, as always!
> This is the only clone that I have bought twice, on purpose.
> One is a smallish division from Max Strauss that is growing well and should flower next year. It is probably not a mericlone.
> The other is a much bigger division from Asendorfer that is in low bud in the sheath as I speak. Very much looking forward to seeing it!
> David


Thanks... we are waiting anxiously for your sheaths to sprout the blooms.

There are controversies on this being a species due to various reasons including being too large, too perfect and being a triploid (doesn't breed well). Has anyone heard more about this?


----------



## monocotman (Dec 21, 2020)

Steve Christofferson wrote about this clone when he offered a piece for sale. He says that it was definitely wild collected.
I cannot find the reference now,
David


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Dec 21, 2020)

monocotman said:


> Steve Christofferson wrote about this clone when he offered a piece for sale. He says that it was definitely wild collected.
> I cannot find the reference now,
> David


Thanks for that info. I will email him. I think this division is from him. I’ll update once I have his answer.


----------

